# Brembo Rotors



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone know who has good deals on Brembo rotors for the Altima? Besides ebay...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

iirc, www.autozone.com sells brembo blanks, but im not positive. you might try http://www.sportcompactonly.com/ as well.


----------



## 95Alty200K (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.importrp.com/man.php?man=8


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Tire Rack www.tirerack.com has them for $178/pr. for the front performance rotors or $67/ea. for stock replacements.

Troy


----------

